# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Contest Prep cycle

## Buddhabody

Whats up everyone. I'm about 9 1/2 weeks out from my show. I placed 2nd light heavy last year and did it naturally. Now I'm proposing a possible cycle that would be

Test sus 600mg weekly (8 weeks out)
Winstrol 50mg daily (6 weeks out) (100mg last 10 days)
T3 25mcg daily and increase to 75mcg daily (8 weeks)

First, dont ask me why I chose Sus but I did and thats what I have lol. My question is how far out do I drop sus and how far out do I drop T3. Experts please feel free to way in.

----------


## Capebuffalo

What have you been running up til now?I ran everything up to show time. But I did take a diuretic before. I ran test e, tren , win, mast, clen and t3 . Middleweight..You look good natty..

----------


## hankdiesel

don't cut anything out

----------


## Buddhabody

So run everything up until show. I'm cool with that idea why only question is does T3 usage possibly interfere with the carb up. I planned on dropping that a week before the show. My weight is 232lbs and bodyfat at 8.1%. Should I add clen to my cycle. I'm shooting for 4.5%-5% bodyfat.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Defiantley add clen . There is a great synergy between t3 and clen. I didn't have an issue running up to show time.

----------


## hankdiesel

Don't cut the t3. There can be a rebound when you stop and you don't wait to gain any bf the final week.

----------


## mockery

trying to gain as much LBM as possible in this bulk

Week 12-week 7
900mg Test E weekly
400mg Deca weekly
300mg Tren E
50mg D-bol daily
4iu's Mon-Fri HGH
250iu's HCG Mon and Thur

Week 6 and week 5
600mg Test E weekly
300mg Tren E weekly
300mg Masteron weekly
50mg Winstrol daily
50mg Proviron daily
4iu's Mon-Fri HGH
250iu's HCG Mon and Thur



cutting

Week 4 and week 3
300mg Test Prop weekly
300mg Tren A weekly
300mg Masteron weekly
50mg Winstrol daily
50mg Proviron daily
30mg Halotestin daily
4iu's Mon-Fri HGH
250iu's HCG Mon and Thur

Week 2
300mg Test Prop weekly
300mg Tren A weekly
300mg Masteron weekly
50mg Winstrol daily
50mg Proviron daily
60mg halotestin daily
4iu's Mon-Fri HGH
250iu's HCG Mon and Thur

Week of the show
50mg Winstrol daily
50mg Proviron daily
60mg Halotestin daily

Im pretty sure this will secure first place for you.

----------

